# last and First



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

New Years Day morning found the sun shining brightly with a light breeze and Duey eager for what would be our last hunt of the 06 season. I had been saving a small piece of cattails bordered by a creek for this very morning. The land belongs to a good friend and is right behind the barn. He could not join me so it was a solo venture for us. 
The ice in the cats was crusty from a recent rain and re-freeze, so every step was a disaster of noise. Bumped a hen right away and made it half way down before another bird left the cover way out of range. 
We made the turn and headed back, when Duey found scent, a brief but intense bit of excellent dog work resulted in a mature rooster that cackled on the flush. # 5's brought bird to earth, a retrieve to hand ended the season. No need to look for another, this was a perfect end for a wonderful season.[img







][/img]


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice......


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

:beer:


----------

